# Michigan Avenue Apple Store opening today



## Giaguara (Jun 27, 2003)

So, who was today in the Apple Store opening in Michigan Avenue? I am in the Store now, and will upload some of the pictures later, asap i'll be home .... 

Looks pretty. Bigger than Soho, but maybe I wanted it to be a lot bigger still ... some guys were queueing since yesterday afternoon, and coming to the queue in the morning was enough to get to the beginning though. It opened 6pm, and by that time the queue went at least one and half, maybe 2 and half times round the block ....  

Anyone else here? Post your impressions and pictures...


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 27, 2003)

Soooo ... a slide show. I'm posting now the pix i made there ... i've got bigger if anyone needs, these are 640x480. 

First pic around 11 am.


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 27, 2003)

queue after 12.


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 27, 2003)

people in queue and the passers-by


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 27, 2003)

queue at 4 pm.


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 27, 2003)

another view 4 pm.


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 27, 2003)

"digital kids" were taking a lot of piuctures and interviewing people with digicams.


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 27, 2003)

inside the store, 5 pm (opening 6 pm)


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 27, 2003)

apple employees and everyone having a digicam.


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 27, 2003)

about to open.


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 27, 2003)

rushing in.


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 27, 2003)

view from 1st floor just after opening


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 27, 2003)

2nd floor just after opening


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 27, 2003)

pile of t-shirts.


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 27, 2003)

2nd floor, people.


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 27, 2003)

view down.


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 27, 2003)

reflections of the structures


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 27, 2003)

more reflections


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 27, 2003)

glass stairs like in soho


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 27, 2003)

up in the stairs


----------



## symphonix (Jun 27, 2003)

That's pretty impressive, Giaguara.


----------



## habilis (Jun 28, 2003)

God I hate to sound like an ignorant bafoon, but what all are they selling in there? I didn't see any G5's or anything like that. But besides that the architecture looks very cool. 

In the second pic, the one where there's a fat guy in line sitting in a chair being all cool with his powerbook, yeah, that was funny.

Also, is it the new thing to call waiting "queing"?


----------



## Randman (Jun 28, 2003)

> is it the new thing to call waiting "queing"


 Actually, after working abroad, I learned that "getting in line" or "lining up" are the new ones on the block.


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 28, 2003)

whatever, "waiting online" .. as long as there's a way to shorten up some expression i probably do it ...


----------



## mr. k (Jun 28, 2003)

It's no wonder Giaguara has so many posts ;^)
But great pictures, that place looks really cool.


----------



## Captain Code (Jun 28, 2003)

Cool pics.  Must be great to be around so many Mac heads!
Now where's the Toronto store!?


----------



## Alex (Jun 28, 2003)

ARG, I had to work last night.. I am thinking about driving out there now though...

But.. where was steve? He had to of been there.. he was at all the other BIG ones... and this is a huge store... location wise.


----------



## rhale1 (Jun 28, 2003)

Ahh! I couldn't believe that it was opening THIS weekend! I missed it by 2 weeks! For the past 6 years I lived in Chicago, and just my luck that I would move to Charleston, WV before the Apple Store on N. Michigan opens.

It looks great; good job Apple!  (Oh, and thanks to Giaguara for the pix...)


----------



## Arden (Jun 29, 2003)

I sure hope all those people didn't mind you taking their pictures and putting them online. 

What an amazing store, G!  I'd love to go there, and if I ever visit Chicago and think about it, I will.  Did you get any shots of yourself, thought?

And I believe it's "waiting in line," not "waiting in queue" here in Americaland.


----------



## mr. k (Jun 29, 2003)

Queue works - if apple uses it in Print Manager, it's as good as any common english verb to me! But I went to the local ice cream store tonight and there were two fesh new iMac's running OS X hooked up to a DSL line.  I don't think they have wireless because they were running ethernet from the mac's.  What a good ice cream place... Sebastian Joes rocks.  Oh time to take a trip to the cafe...


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 30, 2003)

I found some more pics from the store and waiting there here


----------



## toast (Jul 3, 2003)

Besides from your pictures and the store, which are both wonderful (really, you're a fine photograph, Gia !), I am completely amazed. I did remember people had weight problems in the US, but I didn't remember that. Look at the waiting queue.


----------



## Ripcord (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toast _
> * Look at the waiting queue.  *



Okay, I'm missing it...  I see a BUNCH of bald/balding guys, but otherwise I don't see whatever you're referring to =)

BTW, where's the pictures of _giaguara_ at the Chicago Apple store??


----------



## toast (Jul 3, 2003)

Look here (Gia's picture 3) and doubt of the American way of life.


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ripcord _
> *Okay, I'm missing it...  I see a BUNCH of bald/balding guys, but otherwise I don't see whatever you're referring to =)
> 
> BTW, where's the pictures of giaguara at the Chicago Apple store?? *



Umh.. i found those at well (and i did post the link to those in this thread). i didn't take any of me. ::angel::


----------



## Ripcord (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toast _
> *Look here (Gia's picture 3) and doubt of the American way of life. *



Erm...  I still don't see it.  There are at LEAST 3 skinny people in the picture, so I'm not sure what your point is  

Rip


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 3, 2003)

The tanned, skinny guy in the middle is Indian so he does not count. Nor do i count in those pictures where i am (on the link, not at the pics i posted) as i'm not from the states.


----------



## toast (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ripcord _
> *I'm not sure what your point is  *



Here it comes. Maybe that's, my European standards, anyway. The attached picture is an explicit, modified version of Gia's number 3. If you don"t see what's wrong now, I suggest you call an optician or reevaluate your own weight standards 

Disclaimer: I am not willing to vexate or offence anyone here.


----------



## toast (Jul 3, 2003)

Here it goes:


----------



## toast (Jul 3, 2003)

And by the way, the black guy and the one with jeans and blue cap aren't thin at all - they don't go in the 'red' category, though.


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 3, 2003)

What did you modify in the picture? It looks like the same. Toast note that Michigan Avenue is the hottest downtown, and like with any city, the people downtown are a lot skinnier than in the suburbs or countryside.


----------



## Ripcord (Jul 3, 2003)

lol, I love your comment about the McDonalds epidemic...And we're trying to spread it as widely as possible - I remember pulling into the Hauptbahnhof (main train station) in Zurich a few years back and seeing a *HUGE* banner over one of the tracks that said "McWelcome!" (with McDonald's M and everything).  

Bad taste knows no bounds...no pun intended.


----------



## Ripcord (Jul 3, 2003)

Wow, have we gotten off-topic...


----------



## Reality (Jul 3, 2003)

I can't wait to see the weight lifters in line in toast hometown.


----------



## Jason (Jul 3, 2003)

too bad i wasnt there, could have countered the obesity problem


----------



## Ripcord (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> * Nor do i count in those pictures where i am (on the link, not at the pics i posted) as i'm not from the states.   *



Which pics?  These?

Tough to be sure, but I'd say you wouldn't qualify anyway =)


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 3, 2003)

no, not those pics. =)
the link was not in the signature anyway.


----------



## Ripcord (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *no, not those pics. =)
> the link was not in the signature anyway.  *



Ah, THAT link...

Hmm....  IMG_0009-12?


----------



## Azzgunther (Jul 11, 2003)

What you're seeing, Toast, is a bunch of COMPUTER NERDS who spend an inordinate amount of time sitting and snacking.  I honestly hope that one picture- displaying people that are unlikely to excercise enough- doesn't really make you generalize a country.  Nobody's that gullible. 

If you were just joking around, I apologize.


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 11, 2003)

I read yesterday in a magazine that the 2 fattest cities in USA would be Houston and Chicago. I'm sure Chicago is not the number 2 though! In countryside (michigan, minnesota, wisconsin, texas etc) people tend to not give so big importance to how they look - compared to the downtown-people of any city. People i've seen in various countryside here seem more ... voluminous. Generally. Sorry. (That is an unpersonalisation, so against nobody).

Maybe the Chicago as the 2nd fattest city is something like The Fattest Country Of Europe - guiltyness: In UK they always claim "the british are the fattest europeans, only the people in USA are in media fatter than british", and in italy they claim the same thing (replace uk with italy, and british with italian) and so do they in finland (replaced word > finland and finnish)  and probably they try to make Belgian, Swedish, Norwegian, German etc feel the gulty on the same way. "WEEE are the fattest" > "hint: buy this cellulite cream or get a monthly pass to gym we are marketing .."

If i was on that picture toast would not have been joking or i'd have been easy to spot out at least ...


----------



## Ripcord (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Azzgunther _
> *
> If you were just joking around, I apologize. *



...And a giant, resounding "DUH" echoed around the thread...


----------



## ksv (Jul 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Azzgunther _
> *What you're seeing, Toast, is a bunch of COMPUTER NERDS who spend an inordinate amount of time sitting and snacking.  I honestly hope that one picture- displaying people that are unlikely to excercise enough- doesn't really make you generalize a country.  Nobody's that gullible.
> 
> If you were just joking around, I apologize. *



Let's take some pics from the opening of a Mac retailer (not Apple Store, but very similar), in my hometown, for comparison  between USA-Europe:

http://www.eplehuset.no/bilder/apningsbilder.html

(I'm on many of the pictures, and I know I look pretty shabby because I spent the night outside the store for getting half price on an iPod )


----------



## Dlatu1983 (Jul 12, 2003)

I can't wait until the new Aventura (FL) Store opens...I'm sure it's gonna be just as huge an event. But it's in a mall, so no camping out


----------

